# Nano marine tank



## aquastore

picture one: the lighting system is Led.. it works well and save the energy.

picture two: just bottom filtering system, one nano skimmer, but why the water is so clear?

the core is my nitrifying bacterium. efficiency!!!


----------



## philipboucharddavies

VERY NICE, love the way you st up your rock, 5 stars, may i ask what kind of fish are in there?

Phil


----------



## welshboy

Hi That's a nice tank there.Mark


----------

